# SR20DE not started



## Lukass (Nov 21, 2019)

hello I have a lot and come from europe and I need help to connect the engine sr20de from almera gti 105kw white ending has us in our different colors than yours.

these two konektroy I can not engage.Pleaseee Help me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know if they can help you, but try contacted the this company:

www.wiringspecialties.com


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Lukass said:


> hello I have a lot and come from europe and I need help to connect the engine sr20de from almera gti 105kw white ending has us in our different colors than yours.
> 
> these two konektroy I can not engage.Pleaseee Help me.


Describe exactly what vehicle the SR20DE engine came from and what vehicle it's being installed into. Also indicate the model year of each vehicle.


----------

